# Fet transfer



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

HI ladies I was wondering if you could help, I have had 2 snow babies on board four days ago, they were graded 5b/c c and a 5cc I just wondered if any of you had similar success stories with these grades? Do you think I have a chance? I test on Saturday xxxxxKindest regards


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Please could someone please answer my post would greatly appreciate it xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Perhaps ask this under the pregnancy thread.  Some women on this board may not have achieved a pregnancy yet sadly.

What did your embryologist say about them?  Different clinics grade in different ways.

X


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Skys the Limit..... I can't answer the question but wanted to let you know I am also in the same position, I have transfer on Friday and my blastos are lower graded than yours 1CC. I would take the 5CC as having a good chance as the number denotes how far advanced the blasto is mine at 1 are not even half developed, yours I believe are close to hatching ....
Good luck I hope you get the BFP you are waiting for xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi binny thank you for you post, one was hatching and the other was just in the early stages of hatching.
What confused me even more is the one that hadn't hatched yet was stronger than the one that had? I thought the more developed one (hatching would have been the stronger one)
Are you experiencing any symptoms Hun, when is your test date?
I Test sat I'm petrified as this will be my 2nd fet!  
DIfferent clinics grade differently as well and I have seen a lot of post on here with perfect aa whatever they are and end up with a negative results!
If yours have survived the freezing and thawing their little fighters that's what I keep telling myself!
Lots of love me xxx
I'm off for the rest of the week so if you fancy having a chat ill be around always helps to talk I think  
Positive vibes to you xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Skys the Limit  not long to go for you, 4 more sleeps!! Hang on in there. Are you going to do a sneaky test or wait until the OTD? Im not at the same stage as you which is a shame  My embies are thawed tomorrow night for a hopeful transfer on Friday. I'm not convinced they will survive but am sure this is a natural concern. Yours sound like two beauties to me. I am the same as you I dont understand why the non hatcher is stronger? Maybe they prefer them to hatch when they are back in so they have something to instantly implant into? Have you had any symptoms? Tell you what Ive had terrible leg cramps with the estrogen! This is our one and only shot as we cant afford another £8k and I was so ill that the consultant said he wouldnt treat me again. so this is it. One shot.....very stressful!
Do you have to go for a blood test or can you test at home? I must say although Ive yet to find anyone at the same stage as me all of the ladies on here are a great distraction as I watch them complete their cycles, this website has been a Godsend. 
Keep positive!! Have a nice week off too  Im at work but I always pick these posts up, I do a sneaky and log on at lunch lol.

Good luck!! xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Positive thoughts, no I will wait until Saturday to test with my other half I tested a day early last time as it was a negative 
I have a blood test Monday to confirm but she said I could test Saturday so that's the plan,
Today I have been experiencing sore boobies and tender nipples but only from today, I have had slight cramping from et on Friday but that's it really I'm just hoping these little signs are letting my know they are still there! 
I know you can get sore boobies from the progesterone but I would of thought I would have had it for a while not just from last night, who knows, once your on this roller coaster you just got to ride it! 

When your embies survive the thaw as they will do let me know I will be keeping everything crossed I hate that bit as they are so vulnerable and are unsafe once there back in where they belong u will do just fine!


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

I think you are right to wait  i'll keep everything crossed for you. It does sound like theres a change of hormone there for new symptoms  Arent the pessaries awful lol. Thanks lovely i'll drop you a line to confirm what happens on Friday. The embryologist called me this afternoon and was kind but realistic she thinks only one stands a chance....... Very upset but only one day to go and i'll be either in 2ww forum or moving on. Hope those symptoms keep getting stronger. Two more sleeps! Go to bed early and make it come round faster lol. Take care, positive vibes coming your way x x


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

You only need one, stay strong don't think u have failed nothing has gone back yet! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Sky   I have been a state since I spoke to them, thanks for letting me rant. Hope you are managing to sleep x x


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

I feel as though ours has come to end too got loads of period pain I had a meltdown this morning when my partner left for work I don't think it's good news! 
I'm going to be in bits this time I know I am! 
Let me know how you get on your day tomorrow!


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh no   don't give up hope yet, is it definately period pains   I truly hope not.   I'll keep everything crossed for you. Thanks Sky. Im the same all over the place with hormones, one minute thinking Ive done what I could and fate will deal with the rest, the next minute distraught. It really is a heartbreaking process. Big hugs thinking of you xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Thankyou no i have to think positive ive not lost nothing yet no bleeding or anything i have spaced my progesterone out abit more and i think its helped today with the pain only time will tell! 
Good luck for tomorrow i will be thinking of you that was me last week them defrosting i had my transfer last friday!
Wishing and praying for you, when are they ringing? Xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Good plenty of pma ... The nurse told me to make sure there was at least six hours between doses preferably eight hours. Mine have given me an upset belly. Some people get cramping too after implantation, I pray its that for you. I have no idea lol, I never thought to ask what time to expect them they just said they would call once theyd checked them in the morning. isnt it weird thinking about them thawing out not knowing whether to have hope, very very odd. Hope you have a better day tomorrow, i'll log on as soon as I know  thanks for your support x x


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

I hate that bit it will be such a relif for you I was like a headless chicken running around! 
I did sleep quite well considering I think I new I had to be rested for what was coming!
Will they go back in tomorrow? Xx 
My clinic rung at 8 am to let us know they are lovely were we go! My thoughts and prayers are with you I got a good feeling for you! Xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Sky you're dead right I already feel relieved even though I know tonight is so important im tired just waiting for my 10pm clexane jab then off to sleep  oh I hope my clinic calls that early how quickly was your appointment time after that call? Not looking forward to it but in the hands of fate now. I just hope we get a chance :-( Hope all ok with you x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hang in there Sky one more sleep to go for you x x x


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

I went in at 10.30 am for the transfer but ended up actually 11 by the time we git in changed etc.
god im praying for you hun i hope all goes well for you guys xxxxx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Sky well the clinic called we go in at 12. of the 3 embies thawed 2 survived 1 doesnt look good so they are going to thaw my last two day 6 embies and if they survive choose the best one. So maybe 1 to be transferred but right now im just happy to have a shot at it  Hope u are
ok x x


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Woop woop I knew it I knew you would be fine! God works in mysterious ways! How exciting welcome to the world of being pregnant until proven otherwise I'm so elated for you enjoy the mad rolls coaster anything that survives the thaw is a little fighter! 
I'm ok today a little nervous my partner is very positive and thinks we will have a positive tomorrow but I'm not sure sure I wanna believe it I really do! Who knows I just got everything crossed going to go out and get a test this afternoon! 
God let me know how you got on be thinking of you I bet there all cozy nesting as I write this sooooo over the moon for you! Xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Sky   ah thank you it feels great. How are you feeling? Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight. I'm praying you get a BFP tomorrow, i'll be checking on here all day in hope of seeing your good news. Thanks for thinking of me. I now have 2 on board, 1 started to hatch as it went in, which was pretty impressive as was not a fully expanded blast when frozen and the other one was quite far behind but was the best of three. So no more ice babies for me they are all out. This is it! I test next Saturday. I cant imagine it will happen to me but am so grateful that I have at least had a chance. I hope you are ok. X x


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey binny i'm glad your transfer went well today, a hatching blast that's fab!! Next Sat not long!


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Binny bfn for me!  
Words cannot describe how I feel!


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh Sky im so so sorry to hear that :-( ivf truly is a painful process. Im sor
ry it wasnt the BFP you deserve. Be kind to yourself, take care keep in touch x x x

Thanks Jules  got to try and be positive now but decided a better way is to just not think about it too much. For us the embryo couldnt have been better so now its down to fate. Hope u are ok x x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Jules how are you doing? Is your OTD 14th? How comes you are so much later than me when we transferred so close? Hope the next two weeks passes easily for you. I see you have a hatching blast too  well done. Im hoping this means we have real potentials in our embies. I never asked any questions about the chance of success or the hatching as it would take over my mind lol. Now I wish I had. Hope you're having a chilled weekend, im on sofa where ive been all weekend with raging cold :-( x x


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

binny your test date is the Sat and mine the Monday only a day difference.I bought a pregnancy test I may do a test next weekend I too am recovering from a cold, keep sniffling and coughing. Don't know about you, but I have no symptoms as of yet. I'm just going to get on with things as much as I can this week and then see at the weekend


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol jules ive officially lost the plot   I didnt realise the date lol. Hope you are feeling better. Im not going to work today ive been so rough since the transfer, now think I have a chest infection but not going to the doctors until I know the test result. I just dont think this will have helped. No symptoms here but im guessing it would be a bit early? I have had a fair bit of stabbing pains in my right side, uterus wise, but guessing thats because of them putting the embryos back as he did put them in the right. I cant hope that its implantation as could just be unhappy from the procedure. I hope you've had a good weekend and resting up. We'll probably end up testing on the same day, im terrified. I just dont want it to end. Lets hope we get some signs in the next few days! Keep looking at your embies and will them on lol. Good luck x x x


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Goodness binny you must be really unwell, it's pretty horrible and miserable when your unwell. Chill out remember you can paracetamol don't suffer. Yip roll on the weekend. I think it will be the weekend before we know it! binny have you ever been pregnant? I haven't so cant imagine. My husband has a daughter 20 years old from a previous  marriage but she doesn't live with us. It is a huge journey IVF but an amazing one, we are lucky to get the chance


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Jules Ive called in sick and am just laying around lol. Ive got the docs this afternoon so hopefully he can give something for the asthma part of the bug. Do you think this would stop them implanting?   You are dead right it is amazing, I didnt realise just quite how much until I saw the embryos up on the screen. My hatcher was huge in comparison to the poorly graded one. I dont have any frozen left now so this is it for us. I have been pregnant once when I was alot lot younger but lost it quite early on. all I remember was the tiredness and complete nausea but Id do anything to feel like that again if it meant Id get a baby at the end. I am in the same situation as you, my DH has two daughters in their 20s and thankfully they no longer live with us lol!!!
Have you had any implantation pains or anything? Ive still got this niggling on right but think its just my body not very happy with the procedure.
Are you off this week relaxing or trying to get on as usual xxxx


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry binny missed your post  I have just posted in 2ww thread. You still have until the weekend to test. Treat yourself for these two days you deserve it! I don't feel different than I did last cycle but I am still going to be hopeful because its not going to be the same every time. I'm going to give myself the chance and be good to myself until blood test on Monday. Yeah it seems we are from a similar situation regarding hubby and step daughters I'm working later and tomo but going to take it easy.Dont give up hope


----------

